# Visa for spouse



## mohakhan (Oct 2, 2014)

Hi
I work for a multinational organisation and want to apply for an expat position in Muscat, oman. I have been told by some people that Omani government doesnt allow women expat to bring their husbands with them although my employer fully supports bringing whole family with me. does anybody know anything about this and the solution, thanks


----------



## Mitchellsmom (Feb 3, 2012)

mohakhan said:


> Hi I work for a multinational organisation and want to apply for an expat position in Muscat, oman. I have been told by some people that Omani government doesnt allow women expat to bring their husbands with them although my employer fully supports bringing whole family with me. does anybody know anything about this and the solution, thanks


. I have heard something similar. I'm no expert but I think your husband must be employed to live there with wife as primary breadwinner!


----------



## mohakhan (Oct 2, 2014)

Thanks a lot


----------



## sonc02 (Oct 9, 2014)

good morning moha khan i am nadeem sheikh and i lke to know about you.


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

Mitchellsmom said:


> . I have heard something similar. I'm no expert but I think your husband must be employed to live there with wife as primary breadwinner!


 I've just come back from Oman for work and this is correct, you have to be sponsored by your husband to work there. Single, non-Omani females are not being granted employment visas at present. There's a huge push there in this respect. It may be that there are certain exempt categories but, at a guess, they'd be specialised professional jobs I'd imagine.


----------

